

How New York City Will Own Silicon Valley - andrewfchen
http://www.andrewfchen.com/post/5248548720/how-new-york-city-will-own-silicon-valley

======
gregholmberg
_... We’re starting by running a NYC organized effort to steal Boston’s best
and brightest._

If NYC was really so much better than Boston, there would be no need to
"steal" talent. You would have to build fences to keep people out.

------
davvid
I dunno man.. I really love the weather (and laid-back vibe) in cali

------
ecspike
Don't we see one of these posts every year? Just like "Year of Linux on the
desktop."

------
lotusleaf1987
I disagree--I think trends have shifted away from NYC. Advertising was once
largely based in NYC (Madison Ave), now Google and Facebook are disrupting
that and bring it more to Silicon Valley. Mobile advertising will only further
this. Finance is also no longer as loyal to NYC, look at everything Sand Hill
Road has and Wall Street begins to seem less dominant. Regardless, NYC is
still top-dog is many respects and will remain so for the foreseeable future,
but I think this is not a fight they are going to win.

